# Lan verbindung wird dauernd unterbrochen beim Spielen



## Rillank (10. April 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

das Problem habe ich so 1 bis 1,5 Jahre. ( Mein ich könnten auch 2 sein)

Bei meinem Umzug musste ich den Internet Anbieter leider wechseln, mein Vater hat auch gewechselt und ich habe dadurch seine Fritzbox 7360 bekommen. ( Daher die wage Zeitangabe, ich meine aber das es am anfang funktioniert hat.)
PC ist per Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen.
Davor hatte ich Unitymedia mit Horizon und 0 Probleme gehabt.

So mein Problem sieht so aus, wenn ich normal im Internet surfe kommt es ab und an vor das meine Verbindung zur Fritzbox unterbrochen wird oder die Box sich aufhängt ( gehe ich von aus).
Das ist aber relativ selten, ab und an spinnt die Fritzbox und wird neugestartet (merke ich daran das ich auch mit dem Handy keine Verbindung mehr habe)

Dann hatte ich mal mehr mal weniger oft das sich die Verbindung beim Spielen unterbrochen wird, das war damals bei Leauge of Legends. Das kommt immoment ( bei LoL) aber sehr sehr selten vor, wo die Verbindung immer wieder verloren geht. ( Vor 1 Jahr war es aber sehr oft)
Bei der Anno 1800 Demo/Beta war das Problem auch nicht gegeben, habe das mit einem Kumpel gespielt. 
Auch bei FF14 Online oder Pagan kommt dieser Verbindungsabbruch selten vor! 
bei path of Exile ist es auch immer mal wieder vorgekommen.

Ich dachte mir, ach du kaufst dir bald eh Zen 2 wenns am Mainboard liegt, wovon ich ausgegangen bin, ist das Thema mitte des Jahres vom Tisch.

Jetzt aber spiele ich The Division 2 mit freunden oder alleine und meine Netzwerkverbindng kackt im 5-10 Minuten Takt ab! Iwann beruhigt sie sich und ich kann was länger spielen aber das geht auch nur mit freunden. Alleine kann ich dadurch nicht spielen oder habe die nerven verloren weil ich zich Missionen neu machen musste weil ich mitten drin rausgeflogen bin.
Jetzt ist mir der kragen geplatzt und ich frage euch ob ihr evt einen tipp habt woran es liegen könnte.

Wenn ich mit der PS4 oder Switch online spiele oder über die Ps4 und Tablet Netflix schaue passiert nichts. Auch wenn ich bei Steam Spiele mit 40-80gb runterlade oder sonst was runter lade an großen Datenmengen passiert nichts!

Ich bin davon ausgegangen das evt meine OnBoard Lan Karte einen defekt hat.

Wo die verbindung getrennt wurde, rechte Maustste Problembehandlung und dort hat der PC folgendes angezeigt und mal so mal so:
PC verliert IP adresse
DNS verbindung verloren ( oder so) das habe ich heute das erste mal gesehen. 
Kein netzwerkkabel eingesteckt.

Immoment ist die verbindung aber so schnell da das ich zu 95% nicht sehen kann woran es liegt ( außer heute da konnte die Problemerkennung mir helfen, bei der LoL Zeit ist das immer durchgelaufen und die IP wurde zurück gesetzt).
Ändert aber nichts daran das Div 2 wohl keine tolleranzen zulässt und ich immer wieder rausfliege.

Ich habe der Fritzbox gesagt sie soll ne Statische IP adresse vergeben, fehler taucht trotzdem auf
Nun habe ich wieder Dynamische IP adressen verteilung drin, fehler taucht auf.
Ich wollte dem PC eine feste IP adresse zuweisen aber dafür schein ich zu blöd zu sein weil ich dann keine verbindung zur fritzbox aufbauen konnte.
Mir sagte jemand es könnte am Netzteil der Fritzbox liegen, hatte zufällig noch einen universal adabter, diesen habe ich richtig eingestellt und dran gemacht, keine Besserung -.-

Mein System:
Xeon 1231v3
Gigabyte H97-HD3
16GB DDR3
1080Ti
Windows 10 ist auf einer SSD von Crucial ( 100er Reihe)

Entweder ist die Fritzbox kaputt oder spinnt ----> Wäre doof und teuer
Mainboard defekt -----> Muss dann mit dem fehler leben
Lan Kabel defekt------> Dann müsste es ein anderer Fehler sein oder bzw auch beim Surfen müssten die Probleme auftreten.

Energiesparen habe ich ausgestellt, beim Hardware Manager und auch bei der Adapter Option.
IPv6 habe ich die Tage auch deaktiviert.
Schnellstart ist auch deaktiviert

Im Internet habe ich mich auch schlau gemacht( ist auch sicher 6 Monate her) da meine ich gelesen zu haben das es an Windows liegt aber was vorgeschlagen wurde hat keine Besserung gebracht.

Danke fürs lesen und evt werde ich was schlauer dank euch.


----------



## airXgamer (11. April 2019)

Haben andere Geräte im Netz (Smartphone, Tablet) ähnliche Probleme?
Wenn ja: Fritzbox schuld.
Wenn nein: eher PC schuld.
Spontan hätte ich auf das Killer Ethernet Problem getippt, aber dein Board scheint Intel Ethernet zu haben, das kann es also nicht sein.
Dann probiere doch mal folgendes: LAN Kabel wechseln, LAN Port an der Fritzbox wechseln. 
Schreibt die Firtzbox irgendwas ins Protokoll? Hilfe FRITZ Box 7360 - Ereignisse
Sind die LAN Ports richtig eingestellt? Hilfe FRITZ Box 7360 - Netzwerkeinstellungen
Wird der PC in der Fritzbox als Benutzergruppe "Standard" angezeigt? 


Abschließende Frage: Hast du die Fritzbox damals direkt übernommen oder neu eingerichtet, also Werkreset gemacht? Nicht das dein Vater da vor 100 Jahre mal eine Einstellung getätigt hat, von der du nichts weißt und zu der keiner das Fehlerbild kennt, weil an dem Schalter sonst nie jemand spielt...  Traust du dir einen Werksreset der Fritzbox zu? Damit könnte man Fehleinstellungen ausschließen. 

Noch was: Fritzbox IMMER mit dem originalen Netzteil verwenden! Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, tipp die Modellnummer deines Netzteils bei Google ein und schaue, ob es das richtige ist. Ich habe hier noch eine Fritzbox 7490 von meinem Onkel liegen, da hat mal jemand mit einem Notebooknetzteil erfolgreich das ganze WLAN gegrillt.


----------



## Matusalem (11. April 2019)

Hier noch eine Reihe von Ideen für das Troubleshooting:

1) Gibt es im Windows-Event-Log passende Aufzeichnungen während einer Unterbrechung?
2) Alle Netzwerkbeschleunigertools, Firewalls, Virenscanner, Security-Suites deaktivieren oder deinstallieren. Solche Tools verursachen auch mal gerne Probleme.
3) Langzeit-Ping-Plot anfertigen, Zeitgleich auf das interne Interface (127.0.0.1), auf die Fritz!box und auf einen Server im Internet. Darüber siehst Du relativ exakt an welcher Stelle es klemmt.


----------



## colormix (11. April 2019)

Es kann ja  eigendlich  nur am Internet Provider  oder an der  Firtzbox liegen diese zwei Sachen wurde  nur verändert ?
Der Unitymedia  Horizon wird ja genau so über Lan angeschlossen wie die Fritzbox auch am PC.

Vorsorglich würde ich bei der Firtbox mal überprüfen ob die letzte aktuelle FW drauf ist die vom 13.03.2017 und mal komplett zurücksetzten und Alles Neu einrichten und wenn es das nicht war kann es ja nur noch am Internet Provider liegen ?


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

Wenn die Abbrüche bei normalen Downloads nicht auftreten ist es zumindest unwahrscheinlich, dass es am LAN-Kabel liegt.


----------



## Rillank (11. April 2019)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Haben andere Geräte im Netz (Smartphone, Tablet) ähnliche Probleme?
> Wenn ja: Fritzbox schuld.
> Wenn nein: eher PC schuld.
> Spontan hätte ich auf das Killer Ethernet Problem getippt, aber dein Board scheint Intel Ethernet zu haben, das kann es also nicht sein.
> ...



Alle anderen Geräte sind nicht betroffen, bzw mir ist es nie aufgefallen weder bei der PS4 noch der Switch. Zocke da seltener online^^
1) Mit dem LanKabel habel habe ich schon den Port gewechsel. Ein neues anzubringen ist doch mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, daher wollte ich alles andere ausschließen. Natürlich werde ich das zur Not auch wechseln.
2)Nein bei der FB werden keine Ereignisse angezeigt.
3)Ja die sind im Power Mode buw Port 1 wo das Kabel drinnen steckt
4)Der steht auf Unbegrenzt

Ich meine ich habe sie Resettet, bin mir aber nicht  zu 100% Sicher, ich muss nur von meinem Provider nach dem Resett die Daten eingeben und fertig ist das mit der Box






Matusalem schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Reihe von Ideen für das Troubleshooting:
> 
> 1) Gibt es im Windows-Event-Log passende Aufzeichnungen während einer Unterbrechung?
> 2) Alle Netzwerkbeschleunigertools, Firewalls, Virenscanner, Security-Suites deaktivieren oder deinstallieren. Solche Tools verursachen auch mal gerne Probleme.
> 3) Langzeit-Ping-Plot anfertigen, Zeitgleich auf das interne Interface (127.0.0.1), auf die Fritz!box und auf einen Server im Internet. Darüber siehst Du relativ exakt an welcher Stelle es klemmt.



1) Musste grad mal schauen was das ist, hab es gemacht und was Division gespielt mit anderen.

Nach der Trennung  ( der hat was länger auf sich warten lassen) ist folgendes herausgekommen:



Spoiler



Problembehandlung abgeschlossen Der Standartgateway ist nicht verfügbar


Netzwerkdiagnose Herausgeberdetails 

Gefundene Probleme 
Das Standardgateway ist nicht verfügbar.Das Standardgateway ist nicht verfügbar.
Das Standardgateway ist ein Gerät zum Herstellen der Verbindung zwischen einem lokalen Netzwerk oder Computer und dem Internet. In der Regel wird ein Breitbandmodem oder Router als Standardgateway verwendet. Behoben Behoben 
"Ethernet" zurücksetzen Abgeschlossen 
Router- oder Breitbandmodemprobleme untersuchen Nicht ausgeführt 


Gefundene Probleme Erkennungsdetails 

6 Das Standardgateway ist nicht verfügbar. Behoben Behoben 

Das Standardgateway ist ein Gerät zum Herstellen der Verbindung zwischen einem lokalen Netzwerk oder Computer und dem Internet. In der Regel wird ein Breitbandmodem oder Router als Standardgateway verwendet. 
"Ethernet" zurücksetzen Abgeschlossen 

Manchmal können dadurch Unterbrechungen behoben werden. 
InformationenNetzwerkdiagnoseprotokoll 
Dateiname:  2CFA506B-A8DB-4DB0-9148-A145EDAE026B.Repair.1.etl 


Router- oder Breitbandmodemprobleme untersuchen Nicht ausgeführt 

Wenden Sie sich an den Netzwerkadministrator, wenn Sie mit einem Hotspot oder Domänennetzwerk verbunden sind. Andernfalls: 1. Entfernen Sie das Gerät bzw. schalten Sie es aus. 2. Warten Sie 10 Sekunden, nachem die Lampen des Geräts aus sind. 3. Schalten Sie das Gerät ein bzw. schließen Sie es an die Steckdose an. Zum Neustarten eines Routers oder Modems mit integriertem Akku drücken Sie kurz die Rücksetztaste. 


Erkennungsdetails Erweitern 

InformationenDiagnoseinformationen (Netzwerkadapter) 
Details zu Netzwerkadapter Diagnose: 

Treiberinformationen für Netzwerkadapter Ethernet:

   Beschreibung . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Hersteller  . . . . . . . . . : Realtek
   Anbieter  . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek
   Version   . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.714.2016
   INF-Dateiname . . . . . . . . . : C:\WINDOWS\INF\oem3.inf
   INF-Dateidatum . . . . . . . . . : Dienstag, 20. September 2016  05:11:19
   Abschnittsname  . . . . . . . . . : RTL8168E.ndi
   Hardware-ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_10ec&dev_8168&rev_06
   Instanzstatusflags . . . . . : 0x180200a
   Geräte-Manager-Statuscode  . . : 0
   Schnittstellentyp  . . . . . . . . . . . . : 6
   Typ des physischen Mediums . . . . . . . . : 14



InformationenNetzwerkdiagnoseprotokoll 
Dateiname:  2CFA506B-A8DB-4DB0-9148-A145EDAE026B.Diagnose.0.etl 

InformationenAndere Netzwerkkonfiguration und Protokolle 
Dateiname:  NetworkConfiguration.cab



------------------------------
Beim Log habe ich in der Zeit wo das Passiert ist 4 Warnungen bekommen:

Nr.1


Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Datum:         11.04.2019 12:40:40
Ereignis-ID:   1014
Aufgabenkategorie1014)
Ebene:         Warnung
Schlüsselwörter268435456)
Benutzer:      Netzwerkdienst
Computer:      Marc
Beschreibung:
Zeitüberschreitung bei der Namensauflösung für den Namen cdn.content.prod.cms.msn.com, nachdem keiner der konfigurierten DNS-Server geantwortet hat.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client" Guid="{1c95126e-7eea-49a9-a3fe-a378b03ddb4d}" />
    <EventID>1014</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>1014</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x4000000010000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-04-11T10:40:40.672412000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>15627</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="2888" ThreadID="5388" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Marc</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-20" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="QueryName">cdn.content.prod.cms.msn.com</Data>
    <Data Name="AddressLength">128</Data>
    <Data Name="Address">02000000C0A8B201000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>



Nr.2


Spoiler



Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Datum:         11.04.2019 12:41:22
Ereignis-ID:   1534
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Warnung
Schlüsselwörter:
Benutzer:      SYSTEM
Computer:      Marc
Beschreibung:
Fehler bei der Profilbenachrichtigung des Ereignisses Load für Komponente {B31118B2-1F49-48E5-B6F5-BC21CAEC56FB}. Fehlercode: See Tracelogging for error details. 

.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service" Guid="{89b1e9f0-5aff-44a6-9b44-0a07a7ce5845}" />
    <EventID>1534</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-04-11T10:41:22.090370900Z" />
    <EventRecordID>26450</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="1448" ThreadID="1712" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Marc</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData Name="EVENT_PROFILE_NOTIFICATION_FAIL">
    <Data Name="Event">Load</Data>
    <Data Name="Component">{B31118B2-1F49-48E5-B6F5-BC21CAEC56FB}</Data>
    <Data Name="Error">See Tracelogging for error details</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

EDIT: Habe sogar 5 das ist aber das gleiche nur steht da unload



Nr. 3


Spoiler



Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
Datum:         11.04.2019 12:42:06
Ereignis-ID:   8233
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Warnung
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Marc
Beschreibung:
Vom Regelmodul wurde ein Fehler bei der VL-Aktivierung gemeldet.
Ursache:*0xC004F074
AppId = 0ff1ce15-a989-479d-af46-f275c6370663, SkuId = 6bf301c1-b94a-43e9-ba31-d494598c47fb
Trigger=NetworkAvailable
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP" Guid="{E23B33B0-C8C9-472C-A5F9-F2BDFEA0F156}" EventSourceName="Software Protection Platform Service" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">8233</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-04-11T10:42:06.797740800Z" />
    <EventRecordID>26454</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Marc</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>0xC004F074</Data>
    <Data>0ff1ce15-a989-479d-af46-f275c6370663</Data>
    <Data>6bf301c1-b94a-43e9-ba31-d494598c47fb</Data>
    <Data>NetworkAvailable</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>



Nr.4



Spoiler



Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
Datum:         11.04.2019 12:42:30
Ereignis-ID:   8233
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Warnung
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Marc
Beschreibung:
Vom Regelmodul wurde ein Fehler bei der VL-Aktivierung gemeldet.
Ursache:*0xC004F074
AppId = 0ff1ce15-a989-479d-af46-f275c6370663, SkuId = d450596f-894d-49e0-966a-fd39ed4c4c64
Trigger=NetworkAvailable
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP" Guid="{E23B33B0-C8C9-472C-A5F9-F2BDFEA0F156}" EventSourceName="Software Protection Platform Service" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">8233</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-04-11T10:42:30.335805300Z" />
    <EventRecordID>26456</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Marc</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>0xC004F074</Data>
    <Data>0ff1ce15-a989-479d-af46-f275c6370663</Data>
    <Data>d450596f-894d-49e0-966a-fd39ed4c4c64</Data>
    <Data>NetworkAvailable</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>



Das wars, was da angezeigt wird zu der Zeit wo es passiert ist. Das hab ich unter adminastrive Ereignisse gefunden.


Das war zu der Zeit von Ping Plot ( kannte ich auch nicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Avast drauf und die Windows Firewall, müssten die nicht bei allen Spielen spinnen? Wie gesagt LoL hatte damals auch so massive Probleme, wieso es nun nicht mehr so ist. k.a





colormix schrieb:


> Es kann ja  eigendlich  nur am Internet Provider  oder an der  Firtzbox liegen diese zwei Sachen wurde  nur verändert ?
> Der Unitymedia  Horizon wird ja genau so über Lan angeschlossen wie die Fritzbox auch am PC.
> 
> Vorsorglich würde ich bei der Firtbox mal überprüfen ob die letzte aktuelle FW drauf ist die vom 13.03.2017 und mal komplett zurücksetzten und Alles Neu einrichten und wenn es das nicht war kann es ja nur noch am Internet Provider liegen ?



Ja wurde der PC, halte von WLAN nichts beim spielen bzw bei einem Gerät was ich mehr nutze fürs Internet.
Aktuelle FW ist drauf!


Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------

